# Chilaquiles



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2011)

Who likes them and what is your favorite recipe?

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Feb 3, 2011)

Had to look that one up.
They sound delicious. How do you like yours?


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2011)

We use a recipe out of a vegetarian Mexican cookbook (bought by mistake) and add grilled chicken. We also use flour tortillas. They are great. I like Mexican crema a lot better than sour cream for these.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Feb 3, 2011)

I was wondering how they would be with scrambled eggs mixed in. I only wiki'ed them and that was one of their definitions. One way to find out :^)


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 3, 2011)

I use corn tortillas and always make a homemade salsa... I like them just the way they are, and yes Pancanis it's wonderful with scrambled eggs, though i've never mixed it in, just on the side... I also add chicken or pork, queso fresco, and mexican crema... 

This is the ultimate hangover food!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oooh!!!  I'm going to be making these!  Sounds like a perfect breakfast!  I have an avocado sitting right over there>>>>


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 4, 2011)

PF this dish is wonderful, I make it with a green salsa also (verde) and sometimes I layer it lasagne style...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> PF this dish is wonderful, I make it with a green salsa also (verde) and sometimes I layer it lasagne style...


 
Yes, I'm going to enjoy playing with this one...verde sauce should make egg beaters taste better.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I just finished making chilaquiles for lunch. I followed this recipe with the exception of deep frying my own corn tortillas. It was pretty good. And now I've got some homemade chili sauce leftover for other meals.
Thanks for bringing this dish to my attention, Craig


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

Your welcome!  Those look awesome! I wish the pictures I took of the sheet pan of pablonos, jalapenos, tomatoes, tomatillos, garlic and onions had turned out. I took some before and after charring under the broiler yesterday. I made a red and green sauce for enchiladas.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'll be making these again in one form or another.


----------

